# Bloodied my laminated mule



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

New mule made by me.25-20 mm golds gym green and marbles. 1st shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done ... should be tasty!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Why .. you gonna eat that thing?? Murderer. Lol nice shot man. Btw.. just joking dude


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Why .. you gonna eat that thing?? Murderer. Lol nice shot man. Btw.. just joking dude


My favorite is squirrel. Specifically Brunswick stew.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot! Even nicer slingshot!!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Yummy...nice shot...sweet shooter!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

Is that single bands?

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

eagle_eye0214 said:


> Is that single bands?
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Yes they are. Cut 6 in. for a 32.75 in. draw.


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

OK cool I've been practicing using the same one's but double and also using marbles I didn't know if singles would take down a squirrel. Also using marbles

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

eagle_eye0214 said:


> OK cool I've been practicing using the same one's but double and also using marbles I didn't know if singles would take down a squirrel. Also using marbles
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Well, when I was just starting I used double 1-3/4 in or 25-20 mm. with 7/16 steel for my first 2 pigeons. I also used .50 cal lead for a squirrel and 18 mm steel for a squirrel. I then got more accurate and switched to single 1-3/4 in and 3/8 steel, which is what I want to use (when my simpleshot order comes in). ATM I am using single 25-20 and marbles as I ran out if lead and steel. The marbles are working well for me so wait until you can hit a soda can's bottom. Until then use steel for the impact energy or lead. Pm me for any more help.


----------

